# σαν στραβοχυμένος λουκουμάς



## nickel (Nov 27, 2011)

Ο λουκουμάς είναι από την τουρκική _lokma_ («μπουκίτσα»;) (το οποίο, κατά ΕΛΝΕΓ, από την αραβική _luqma_ «τηγανίτα»).

Το βλέπουμε να το μεταφράζουν συχνά: *(Greek) honey puffs, honey balls*, αλλά το πιο σίγουρο είναι το _loukoumades_.

Και πώς θα πούμε στα αγγλικά «*σαν στραβοχυμένος λουκουμάς*»; Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ αν υπάρχει κάποια διαδεδομένη έκφραση κοντά στην ελληνική, αλλά μπορούμε να ασκήσουμε και τη δημιουργική φαντασία μας, π.χ.

grotesquely-shaped
like a weirdly-shaped blob
like something not even the cat would drag in (γενικής χρήσεως, δεν δίνει αίσθηση του κακόσχημου και ασουλούπωτου)
like something concocted by Botero (για τον οποίο γράφει η Wikipedia: «Botero depicts women, men, daily life, historical events and characters, milestones of art, still-life, animals and the natural world in general, *with exaggerated and disproportionate volumetry*»)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2011)

"Σαν στραβοχυμένος λουκουμάς", μια από τις αγαπημένες μου εκφράσεις. Περισσότερο μου αρέσει η απόδοσή σου like a weirdly-shaped blob.


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2011)

+1 για το μπλομπ. 




Επίσης: all warped and lumpy.


----------



## cougr (Nov 27, 2011)

Επίσης, "*like a lopsided donut*".


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 27, 2011)

*misshapen (lump)*


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

cougr said:


> Επίσης, "*like a lopsided donut*".



Ίσως βρήκαμε και την προέλευση του στραβοχυμένου λουκουμά. 

Εδώ βλέπουμε και με τι μοιάζει περίπου.

:)


----------

